# Mobile Coffee Club UK



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, I hope you are keeping safe and well in this difficult time! I run The Coffee Bean in Aberdare in South Wales and like a lot of us have had to close down my little coffee van for the time being. I got thinking that it would be great if there was somewhere that mobile baristas like us could get together, swap ideas and build a mobile coffee community that could advertise our wares to people looking for us for their events. Also, a place where people holding events could come to find a coffee van. I thought it would be worth trying to set this up myself online. I already have a website for The Coffee Bean so I have added a page for Mobile Coffee Club UK.

Mobile baristas can join the club for £20 a year, adding your name to a database of UK mobile baristas. Anyone looking for someone for their event can buy a ticket for £5 and we will get send their details to club members to get in touch with them.

I am just getting started with the club and hope to spend the next couple of months building up a database of members so that we can look at getting event organisers on board when the lockdown is lifted. Hopefully it will help everyone and over time we can build up a great community of mobile baristas.

If this is something that might interest you can sign up here:

https://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/mobile-coffee-club-uk

Stay safe!

All the best,

Andy


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Good luck with this - I may partake as and when I'm mobile myself.

I think you'll struggle in getting payment from both sides of the transaction, though. There's enough mobile baristas out there on the internet who can be found without paying a fiver. I can see the attraction to pay £20 to be listed in The Place Where Mobile Baristas Are Listed, but not to pay to get access to the list.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I tend to agree with Filthy.... I don't think I'd be that inclined to pay to get "you" in my search results...

ie If I search for "mobile barista" now I get a shed load of results...
I expect if I followed a few links I'd be able to find one to book/hire. without the £5...

I look at it a bit like Tripadviser.... It gives me a load of feed back about Hotels/B&Bs etc and is my "go to" site before I book such things... but I don't pay for it.

If you manage to be the Tripadviser of Mobile Baristas - you've cracked it!!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fair comment guys! I think you are probably right - will take the £5 charge out 😀


----------



## thesmartcoffeeco (May 5, 2020)

looks good!


----------



## Rona Uy (Jun 7, 2021)

Planning to have a coffee van business, nee to everythinh, can you give me some advice/ anything we need to start up? Thank you


----------

